# Stila Magnificent Metals Foil Finish Eye Shadow



## alyxo (Sep 20, 2013)

Have you guys heard of these new eye products? Has anyone purchased any?

  I went to Sephora today and nearly fainted at the sight of them. They are so beautiful! They're very soft and pigmented. They contain lots of glitter. I cannot wait to get my hands on them and play with them.

  There is currently 9 shades but according to the Stila website, there will be more released.

  Current shades:
  - Comex Platinum (Chrome Silver Sheen)
  - Metallic Dusty Rose (Rosy Pink Sheen)
  - Vintage Black (Light Black with Gold Pearly Sheen)
  - Metallic Lavender (Pewter Sheen)
  - Titanium (Gunmetal Grey Sheen)
  - Metallic Laurel (Light Green with Silver Pearly Sheen)
  - Metallic Cobalt (Dark Denim Blue Sheen)
  - Metallic Emerald (Emerald Green Sheen)
  - Metallic Merlot (Deep Wine Sheen)

  They cost $32 per piece. And if you live in Canada like me, for us lucky ones the cost is $42.

  These are the colours I was attracted to and would like to purchase. I swatched them at Sephora:





  L to R: Comex Gold, Vintage Black Gold and Metallic Merlot

  Metallic Merlot was applied with the base that Stila recommends to use these shadows with. The other 2, were applied without the base.

  I just have to say that this photo does not compare to their beauty in person. I kept the swatches on after I left Sephora and I walked around the mall staring at my hand lol.

  For more info on these beauties: http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product/magnificent+metals+foil+finish+eye+shadow+.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Janice (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of Stila, but haven't seen them doing anything really creative and new for awhile. I am excited about these new shadows, I will have to go to Sephora this week and check them out. Let us know when you get the shades you want, we want to see pictures!


----------



## CydYoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

Marlena wrote a review on these. http://www.makeupgeek.com/reviews/stila-magnificent-metals-foil-finish-eye-shadow-review/
  The don't seem easy to wear on a daily basis (at least for me) but they look very unique.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 23, 2013)

The shadows are incredibly unique and bold. Nearly every time I show someone how they work they can't resist buying one. The price is a little high, but if you're just getting a single color I think it's a fun little splurge. I like recommending them to cheer/dance girls as well as those going to dances like Homecoming or prom. Photos and videos do no do the foil finish justice. In person you won't be able to take your eyes off of the color. It can be seen from across the room.

  alyxo are your swatch names mixed up? To me it looks like Comex Gold, Vintage Black Gold, and Metallic Laurel on your hand. The first two are my favorites and the ones I'm trying to decide between. But then there are the fun fashion colors like blue and green that are whispering my name.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2013)

$32 per shadow?  Yikes, and no thanks.  I can't justify that!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 23, 2013)

You're getting a shadow, primer, and petri dish MAChostage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I showed you in person how they work you'd cave...


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2013)

Stop it! (I AM going to go take a look at them, though.  Can't help it.)    Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTT* 



You're getting a shadow, primer, and petri dish MAChostage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I showed you in person how they work you'd cave...


----------



## MissTT (Sep 23, 2013)

FYI the testers may not be performing at their full potential b/c customers are dropping the primer directly into shadow leaving a moist, mushy mess. A fresh shadow is beautiful and sparkly when dry, but looks like liquid gold (or silver, etc.) when the primer is mixed in. For best results mix directly on your skin and not in the pan. You need the tiniest partial drop of liquid to create the foiling effect. You're gonna come back in this thread and yell at me I guarantee it.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 23, 2013)

i tried these at sephora today and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  unlike ANYTHING i own in shadows!! definitely the gold n silver would be my must haves becuz i'd get more wear from them vs the other colors. kitten maaaaybe cuz its sheer pink neutral kinda color. that gold tho is striking and there's no camera that could possibly capture what u see with the naked eye!! my only thing is...$32 ummm NO!! they need to be cut down to at least half (im bein greedy if i say less) on sale!! i will say they are definitely glitter bombs n hard to rub off. i wouldn't soley rely on the testers cuz i think people do put the solution INTO the jar makin it gooey n moist. these would be good for editorial n not so much everyday but these would be soooo fun to wear esp for smokey eyes!!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

Once the shadows have been mixed with primer they are foil and not quite glitter bombs. If the final look is chunky you didn't quite use enough liquid. They're definitely glitter bombs when you try to remove them though. I always have a ton of glitter all over my hand when I try to clean this product off with a wipe/make up remover. The glitter comes right off though when I wash my hands with soap and water. A co-worker wore the gold the other day and it stayed on beautifully for a 9 hour shift.

  Oh and I mispoke earlier. Without the primer the shadows are more of a cream, not powder.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 24, 2013)

Ohh I can't wait to check these out. What type if brush did you use.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 24, 2013)

yea thats what i meant...glitter bombs when u tryin to remove them!! i used my fingers, i think thats the best way to apply them!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 24, 2013)

I think fingers, too, but I haven't tried a brush. I've mixed them on my skin with a q-tip and a disposable eyeshadow sponge. Snag a few from Sephora if you buy the shadow. Get your $32 worth!


----------



## alyxo (Sep 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> The shadows are incredibly unique and bold. Nearly every time I show someone how they work they can't resist buying one. The price is a little high, but if you're just getting a single color I think it's a fun little splurge. I like recommending them to cheer/dance girls as well as those going to dances like Homecoming or prom. Photos and videos do no do the foil finish justice. In person you won't be able to take your eyes off of the color. It can be seen from across the room.
> 
> alyxo are your swatch names mixed up? To me it looks like Comex Gold, Vintage Black Gold, and Metallic Laurel on your hand. The first two are my favorites and the ones I'm trying to decide between. But then there are the fun fashion colors like blue and green that are whispering my name.


  I know the last one is Metallic Merlot for sure because that one was my favourite and I wrote the name down... but you could possibly be right for the first two. The last one is a cranberry type of shade.

  I can't wait to get them. I know they're expensive but they're so beautiful and unique. I found them really easy to use but I know some people have trouble with them.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't wait until you get one and do an eye look. They're so beautiful that you don't have to do anything fancy with them. Just pop them on the lid with black liner and mascara.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 25, 2013)

yall gonna make me go back n drop $32 to get that gold color!!!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 25, 2013)

KiKi GET THE GOLD! That's the color I think I'll end up with. We've spend $30 on more idiotic things.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> KiKi GET THE GOLD! That's the color I think I'll end up with. We've spend $30 on more idiotic things.


  lol this is sooooo true!! im gonna YOLO n get it now...along with those disposable shadow sticks to reeeally get my money worth





  i just hate to see them muthaphkaz on SALE weeks after i paid full price for em!! just like those shadows that came out around spring time (color pigment shadows) for $22 and i found em at nordy rack last weekend for like $8


----------



## MissTT (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't think these will be on sale anytime soon. They're perm and we're only released a month ago or less.


----------



## alyxo (Sep 26, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yall gonna make me go back n drop $32 to get that gold color!!!


  Don't feel guilty because I'll probably get more then one when I get the chance, lol.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope stila releases these in a palette, I can't justify $32 for an e/s I might use several times lol


----------



## laurenmichelle (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought the Vintage Black Gold on Sunday and I love it!!! Yes, you do apply with your fingers and I think you would lose A LOT if you applied with a brush, however you can blend with a brush after applying. I also want to get the green color, but I don't know if I can justify the cost versus how often I would actually wear it. For a color you would use on a regular basis, though, I think it is worth it. From my use so far I think it will last a looooong time because it takes so little when applying. You really just take a drop of primer and one dip of your finger for both eyes. It is so stunning. I also love the look of applying it sheer and wearing a bright red lip (which I think would look good with all the gold/copper colors).


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2013)

I went and played with these yesterday. My favorite of the bunch is the vintage black gold, followed by the gold. I personally can't see purchasing one of these because to me they can only be used pretty much for very special ocassions (or if you've just got it like that and can wear them whenever). Plus, I don't like the amount of effort you have to put into the application. On top of that, removal leaves glitter everywhere. They are pretty, though.


----------



## alyxo (Sep 28, 2013)

shimmercoconut said:


> I hope stila releases these in a palette, I can't justify $32 for an e/s I might use several times lol


  That is a genius idea!! I hope so too, it would sell well.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Sep 29, 2013)

I saw these the other day they are lovely but i'm worried they will possibly dry up fast because they have a somewhat "squishy" texture. Also the 32.00 price tag is really absurd for the product. It is a cool product but not worth 32.00. Unless you are madly in love with it there are alternatives out there i'm sure that have a more proper price point.


----------



## mistress_murky (Sep 30, 2013)

So gorgeous, I'll have to check them out, especially a metallic green one.


----------



## Julily (Oct 1, 2013)

I just saw them on the site. They are to die for! Still I can't see myself getting much use out of these. I'd probably only use it one or twice.


----------



## laurenmichelle (Oct 1, 2013)

You can actually make it quite sheer.


----------



## HauteFace Mimi (Oct 1, 2013)

I saw these gorgeous babies when I was just about to leave Sephora empty handed. Oh, They are so beautiful and pigmented I fell in love! The price is a little steep though at $32 a pot, but it doesn't even matter. They are amazing!


----------



## Darby (Oct 4, 2013)

I messed with these a bit at sephora a few weeks ago. Not sure if I was doing it right. What should the 'foiled' effect do to the eyeshadow when mixed together. Not sure if I used too much of the mixing agent but to me it looked like I took a mac pigment and added fix+ on it. I didn't get the foiled appearance?


----------



## laurenmichelle (Oct 4, 2013)

If you were messing with them at Sephora most likely the problem was that other people mixed primer into the pot itself and have caused it not to come out right. However, the best way to get a truly foil effect is first apply the primer to your eyelid (about one drop between the two eyes if you can manage it) and then, using your finger, pat the shadow on top of it. If you don't want it quite that dark mix the primer and the shadow before applying in your little mixing tin. Remember you only want to use one drop of primer. You can change how dark it is by how much shadow you add to the primer. Whatever you do, do _not_ mix the primer in the pot of eyeshadow.


----------



## Darby (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you thank you!!! So when you apply all correctly what does the shadow look like? Haha I know that may be hard to describe but if it's something unique I want to but one but if not, I don't want to fork over the money.


----------



## laurenmichelle (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it is quite unique, I thought the video Sephora created was accurate. I think I linked the video properly below. If not search "Sephora Magnificent Metals Foil Finish Eye Shadow by Stila"on Youtube and the video should come up. Or go to the Sephora website and look under the specific product.


----------



## Darby (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Oct 4, 2013)

wow these are stunning.. i want that gold


----------



## thebloomroom (Oct 5, 2013)

swatched comex gold in sephora JCP today (didnt have vintage gold)-- SO beautiful omg. waiting for F&F to get these.

  fyi was a nightmare to get off even on my hand lol glitter everywhere


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Oct 5, 2013)

when is the F&F sale? im definitely gettin 2 of em...dont know if i want the silver n gold, gold n vintage or kitten n gold. hmmmm....


----------



## laurenmichelle (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah, glitter can be hard to get off in general. I can get the main color off with a general makeup wipe, but if I really want to make sure all of the glitter comes off I use Ponds Cold Cream and it comes right off, no struggle.


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2013)

laurenmichelle said:


> Yeah, glitter can be hard to get off in general. I can get the main color off with a general makeup wipe, but if I really want to make sure all of the glitter comes off I use Ponds Cold Cream and it comes right off, no struggle.


That stuff is older than the sun, but it works like nobody's business. I guess some stuff was just made right.

  I really want to try out the metallic shadows, but my Sephora only has them in the front display case, not in section. So I can see them, I just can't touch them.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 9, 2013)

Ask them to test it. I'll bet they'd make a tester for you. We have them out front under glass and with testers out and then back in the Stila section with testers and we're a small store. Applying them is what sells them so locking them up doesn't do them a lot of good.


----------



## laurenmichelle (Oct 9, 2013)

Ponds works wonders! My mom has used it forever and that was the first thing she showed me when I started to get into makeup.

  I agree with Miss TT. Ask them if you can test it. And if you don't want to waste time you can always call and ask over the phone if they would let you test it if you came in to the store.


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Oct 11, 2013)

Still pretty new on Specktra. Joined a few months ago, but haven't posted much. Saw this thread and decided to add my two cents. I put the Comex Gold on my daughter today with MAC vanilla diamond. A little fluid  line and some mascara to finish. Im actually pretty impressed. Will come in handy when prom season rolls in.


----------



## BeautynBullets (Oct 11, 2013)

I swatched these at sephora. I couldnt even believe how gorgeous these were but they seemed a little pricy


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 12, 2013)

Good review vid:   http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HDe3_Pk8cvI


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Oct 14, 2013)

dont worry laydeez....hold fast...yall know the sephora friends n family sale will be coming soon!!! thats when i'll swoop in n grab em!!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 14, 2013)

Good idea, Kiki.


----------



## Fabi28 (Oct 15, 2013)

wow they are so beautiful


----------



## SydVicious (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok ladies.... I caved and got 4 of these lovelies.   Here is the cheapest way to get them.. Stila's website, used promo code WELCOME for 20% off it it's your first purchase with them.  Also if you go through Ebates, you can get 12% cash back. Oh and you get free shipping on orders over $50.    If you want an invite to Ebates, PM and I'll be glad to send one.   You can sign up for Ebates without a referral, but I think you get a few dollars back if you use a referral.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, awesome tips, SydVicious!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 6, 2013)

I went ahead n grabbed vintage gold!!!! ooooomg I cant wait to do a smokey eye wit this bad boy!! I actually dnt think u really need the liquid drops that come with it cuz they're pretty good on its own (over ur own normal primer). I also had a grand idea to use em on the lips too and it came out quite nice!! i'll post a pic when I complete the look!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 6, 2013)

So excited to see, KiKi! I forgot I had these on my list. I keep going back and forth about how much I'll use them.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 6, 2013)

i thought that too but I figured I can always take it back so i'll store the packaging somewhere cuz ummm $32!!! yea this dmn shadow needs to gimme a lap dance


----------



## thebloomroom (Nov 10, 2013)

i picked up comex gold and copper during f&f.. very excited to use them. forgot to use ebates though -_-


----------



## SydVicious (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So excited to see, KiKi! I forgot I had these on my list. I keep going back and forth about how much I'll use them.


  If you pick just one or two good colors, that you use alot.. it's totally worth it.  These are AMAZING. I just got them in the mail last night and they are beyond gorgeous.  I have never seen any eye shadow so shiny and metallic.  Comex gold it really very orange. I'm not sure I will use it much because it is *so* orange, I might return it.  Vintage Black gold is beautiful, it's got kind of a grungy background color with the pop of gold.  I have Comex Platinum and Dusty rose on the way.  I am really looking forward to using platinum in a smokey eye look.  These shadows are unbelievably beautiful, but for the price, It's going to be one of those that you have to choose just a few shades to own because the cost of high.  In my opinion, Vintage Gold is worth the cash.

  Oh... and the base primer drops....  I did a few tests with them.  I picked up a bit of product on my finger with no drops and I was able to get a medium coverage that I could sheer out a bit on the edges.  I then put one* tiny* drop on the pan, dipped my finger in and patted it on my lid.  When I went back to drip my finger to pick up some shadow, I noticed that the drop residue left on my finger helped me to pick up more product and gave me that really metallic shine when I put in on my lid.  Also, when I swatched on my arm with and without the primer drops, I noticed that I did get a bit of flaking from the non primed area.  Also, when I said I put a tiny drop, I mean it.  I didn't squeeze the dropper or anything, I just tapped the end of the dropper on my pan and that was it.  A little goes a very long way.


----------



## SydVicious (Nov 14, 2013)

Comex gold.  The top swatch is with the primer drops, bottom is without.  With is much more foiled.  Also, note how orange this "gold" is.





  Vintage Black Gold.  Left is with Primer drops, right is without. 

  Photos don't do these justice, you can't really capture the foiled metallic look of these of camera, but I figured you could get a better idea of the colors and how the primer helps.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

So flipping beautiful, Syd. And she's right, pics don't do this product justice. They pop IRL. Comex Gold is quite orange, but it looks good on my skin. I still can't decide b/w the two colors you posted. A metallic eye isn't quite my style so that's why I don't think I would use them much.

  So Syd do you recommend fingers or brush for application? I'm liking fingers so far.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So flipping beautiful, Syd. And she's right, pics don't do this product justice. They pop IRL. Comex Gold is quite orange, but it looks good on my skin. I still can't decide b/w the two colors you posted. A metallic eye isn't quite my style so that's why I don't think I would use them much.
> 
> So Syd do you recommend fingers or brush for application? I'm liking fingers so far.


  i would say use ur fingers cuz u can be as precise as possible. i wouldn't feel like i'd get its full potential wit a brush!


----------



## SydVicious (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So flipping beautiful, Syd. And she's right, pics don't do this product justice. They pop IRL. Comex Gold is quite orange, but it looks good on my skin. I still can't decide b/w the two colors you posted. A metallic eye isn't quite my style so that's why I don't think I would use them much.
> 
> So Syd do you recommend fingers or brush for application? I'm liking fingers so far.


I have a silicon applicator sort of like this one:  http://www.sephora.com/224-silicone-applicator-P382422?skuId=1536457

  I use that to help apply in the inner corner of my eye.  Then I use my fingers on the rest of my lid.  I was just having a little trouble getting the inner corner without accidentally getting some smudged on the under portion of my eye.  So I started using this applicator to help control where the shadow is going.  It works much better than any brush that I tried, but using my fingers worked the best of the larger portion of my eye.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

I actually need that brush for my YSL Pure Chromatics. (Thanks for that link, Syd!) I got two of them in gratis, but they were testers so came w/o the silicone applicator. I haven't really been able to apply the shadows well wet, but this is the tool provided in the full packaging. The problem is I'm not sure if I'm going to keep the eye shadows so what else I would use the brush for?

  eta: Ah, pigments... I need to see a video of how this is done. And found one! Brush is in my cart. And I can even just order right now if I want due to VIBR free shipping. Yay! Thanks, Syd.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 15, 2013)

SydVicious said:


> I have a silicon applicator sort of like this one:  http://www.sephora.com/224-silicone-applicator-P382422?skuId=1536457
> 
> I use that to help apply in the inner corner of my eye.  Then I use my fingers on the rest of my lid.  I was just having a little trouble getting the inner corner without accidentally getting some smudged on the under portion of my eye.  So I started using this applicator to help control where the shadow is going.  It works much better than any brush that I tried, but using my fingers worked the best of the larger portion of my eye.


  what a great idea to use those kind of brushes too!! thanx


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2013)

E.l.f. has this same brush. The trick is to find it in stock. I'll try to look at Target tomorrow, but I have a feeling it won't be aroud as I doubt its popular.


----------



## thebloomroom (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree, Comex Gold was TOO orange! I may swap it out for Vintage Gold if Sephora lets me do an even exchange.

  My primer drops came at like 1/4 full.. anyone else have this issue?


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 19, 2013)

thebloomroom said:


> I agree, Comex Gold was TOO orange! I may swap it out for Vintage Gold if Sephora lets me do an even exchange.
> 
> My primer drops came at like 1/4 full.. anyone else have this issue?


  yes my primer was like half full too. im like i meeeeean it aint that big anywayz so at least fill it up!! sheesh!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

The primers aren't full? That's not cool... Y'all should leave some feedback where Stila can see it because that needs to change.


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Nov 19, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yes my primer was like half full too. im like i meeeeean it aint that big anywayz so at least fill it up!! sheesh!!


  Especially for what these cost.  Sh!t @ that price, there should be two (at least)!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 19, 2013)

yea that definitely sucks for the price we payin that shyt is NOT full. hell I think the dmn bottle should be bigger actually. I meeeean if anything the bottle should be bigger cuz im quite sure you'd finish the bottle waaaay before u finish the pan of the shadow!!

  and FYI: im keepin this expensive azz shadow in the original box in case I need to return/exchange this product for any reason or if down the line I know it wont get as much love as a regular shadow. I just feel like these will expire or mold or some shyt within a year cuz its just sooo...moistly different!!


----------



## SydVicious (Nov 22, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yea that definitely sucks for the price we payin that shyt is NOT full. hell I think the dmn bottle should be bigger actually. I meeeean if anything the bottle should be bigger cuz im quite sure you'd finish the bottle waaaay before u finish the pan of the shadow!!
> 
> and FYI: im keepin this expensive azz shadow in the original box in case I need to return/exchange this product for any reason or if down the line I know it wont get as much love as a regular shadow. I just feel like these will expire or mold or some shyt within a year cuz its just sooo...moistly different!!


  Mine was half full too.  I wonder if they are going to come out with a full size bottle of that stuff.  I have been wanting to try it with pigments and glitters, but I am afraid to use it on anything but this shadow, I don't want to be left without that primer.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 23, 2013)

VINTAGE GOLD!!


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Nov 23, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> VINTAGE GOLD!!


  That would be an absolutely stunning look for the upcoming holidays. Nice!!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Nov 25, 2013)

KiKi Kontour said:


> VINTAGE GOLD!!


  Yes girl!! Could you give me a quick rundown of what you did/how you applied? I am definitely trading in Comex gold for vintage, mine is too orange


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 25, 2013)

thanx laydeez!! Bloom, all i used was my fingers then dabbed the solution drop thingy on my finger n applied it directly to the lid. its really buildable but u dnt wanna layer too much cuz then it'll get all bunched up n crease. VG is definitely the most versatile "everyday" color to me. pics just do this shadow no justice. noooow is it worth $32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 errr uuuuh im still keepin my box in case i need to take it back lol. im just curious of the shelf life wit these (not that i go by expiration dates) but the texture doesnt seem like it would last a long time.


----------



## Helenah (Nov 27, 2013)

this is not everywhere available.
  where can I get it??


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Nov 27, 2013)

Helenah said:


> this is not everywhere available.
> where can I get it??


  I'm pretty sure most of us got it from Sephora.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 10, 2013)

yea i only got mine from sephora but u can get it from stila's site too! probably wit more sale offers too


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Dec 26, 2013)

has anybody seen the new magnificent metals liners? its in a pot form

http://www.sephora.com/magnificent-metal-liners-P384586


  im gonna swatch it against the vintage gold shadow cuz if i like it better im gonna swap!!


----------



## SydVicious (Jan 7, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> has anybody seen the new magnificent metals liners? its in a pot form
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/magnificent-metal-liners-P384586
> 
> ...


Umm, I have not seen that.  I can't find any swatches, so if you go check them out I would love a swatch photo.  Especially of the purple. 

  I STILL have not gotten my silver and rose that I ordered forever ago.  My package went missing via USPS and Stila sent out a new one ASAP, but they shipped it UPS and that takes like 6 weeks to get to me here via APO.  So... Still waiting, hopefully is will show up this week. 

  On another note, I did break down and order Kitten from Sephora and it just came yesterday.  It's a lovely neutral, slightly pink.  I couldn't help but mix it with Comex Gold to try to make a softer rosy copper.  It came out nicely.  It's sort of a rose gold/copper.  These shadows mix very nicely too, just FYI.  Here are a few swatches:

  Kitten, over primer:






  Comex gold and Kitten mixed, over primer:


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 7, 2014)

I really wanna try these. I love the look


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 7, 2014)

i swatched the liners and they are just as goooorgeous. only difference is they are more black based. i havent seen swatches either WOMP WOMP but once i get the gold one i'll do a comparison. the purple is pretty too n these would make for a meeeeean smokey eye


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 11, 2014)

the texture is that same wet moist like mousse feelin of the shadows. I would prefer to use these as shadows vs a liner becuz they smudge so perfect. the purple is gorgeous too but I just got gold to compare to the shadow I have. more than likely i'd pair the 2 together for a more vibrant punch. the liners aren't as chunky as the shadows n give a more subtle foil due to the blk base but these would also be pretty to pat over a dark lip too (dnt worry I will try it lol) definitely the pro would be the COST which is a $7 difference and no it doesn't come wit the mini bottle primer. after I do some more testings n play with em i'll decide if I wanna keep $57 worth of shadows lol


----------



## thebloomroom (Jun 29, 2014)

old thread, but i just tried to use these shadows for the first time in months and the primer evaporated... was closed tight too. Mess. smdh. returning these to sephora ASAP


----------



## shana1306 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wish these were a loose/dry product that you could add the liquid primer to. They're so beautiful but I reckon they'd harden up and be useless before I got halfway through...


----------



## ouertatani (Sep 11, 2014)

still have to try these!


----------



## ouertatani (Sep 11, 2014)

kitten looks AMAZING


----------



## kjrams2 (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone had a  problem with the shadow drying out? I just went to use mine and its all dried out


----------



## Mignonb (Sep 30, 2014)

Just bought one today in Metallic Pixie Dust!!!!  Love it soooo much.  I don't think it came out with the original collection, but its made up of all the iridescent magic I love!!! Don't ask me where I''m wearing it tho....


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Metallic Pixie Dust and Vintage Black Gold are real stunners!


----------



## nt234 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just a heads up for anyone who's been wanting to try one of these shadows - the metallic gilded gold one is on sale for $24.99 plus an additional 50% off and free shipping at Jcrew! I just ordered mine, I've always wanted to try one but thought the price was too steep for the amount of product.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

I want to try these but can't justify the price. Are these at all dupable?


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> VINTAGE GOLD!!


  So very lovely!


----------



## forqpyne (Sep 27, 2015)

Urgh. I want all of them except for comex gold!


----------

